# Cub 3x 30" HD or Ariens Platinum 30" SHO



## Scrounger (Nov 27, 2016)

I've narrowed it down to two models for my uses. 100' wide drive, back patio and also hard path for pups. I like the price point for both models and they both seem to be build rather stoutly. I'm swaying towards the Cub based on features and more favorable support reviews.

Any suggestions guys and gals?

Regards,

matthew


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

stay away from the mtd garbage if you want something that will last


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

Ariens by a country mile


----------



## Paulie139 (Sep 25, 2017)

I'm also in the market for a new blower and am more and more convinced everyday that Ariens is definitely the most bang for your buck, IMHO. The Cub Cadet's 3X 30 impeller and auger are 12", whereas Ariens' are 14". Cub Cadet's gear box is aluminum - Ariens' is cast iron. I do like the lighting on the Cub Cadet, the tires are slightly wider and the intake height is 2" more but from what I've found out, you'll have the Ariens for considerably longer and it will hold it's value better in the event you decide to trade it in down the line.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Here's you answer! 



No compare baby..... no compare:smile_big:


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

tdipaul said:


> Ariens by a country mile


DITO! DITO!!! cub cadet is no more then a re branded MTD/troybuilt/murry/sears/white/yardman or what ever one of the many names put on it. if set on a cub before you jump look at the troy-built pro lowes sells for less.it is the same machine less a little bling https://www.lowes.com/pl/Gas-snow-b...ent-Outdoors/4294414327?refinement=4294583064
also seeing people around me that 3rd stage isn't any real helper . proper use of a 2 stage will do the same job, 

the Ariens will still be running and paying it's way long down the line while that bling'ed up cub will have been traded in or junked. 

as a heads up so i don't get slammed . i personally have no issues with any brand, just personally IMO to many good name machines have become down graded by corp greed and selling lower quality box store models 

so when your ready go to a REAL dealer ,yes the price will be more,but you will have a properly assembled,setup machine that has been run tested delivered to your home and shown how to work it, not some ding bat know nothing throwing it together


----------



## Scrounger (Nov 27, 2016)

Thanks for input on the thread and the PM's on the subject. I think I'm going to go down the path of the Arien's. I originally planned on the Platinum 30 SHO, but may drop back to the Platinum 24 SHO to save fome $. 

matthew


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

Zavie said:


> Here's you answer!... No compare baby..... no compare:smile_big:


That video was confusing for me. As I watched it I thought the Ariens was throwing much better.. but then the guy making the video concluded he preferred the Cub Cadet. Go figure.
Maybe people have an inbuilt psychological disposition to try to like the thing they bought most recently to try to justify to themselves what they paid?
What did YOU conclude from watching it? I thought the little guy running back and forth helping Dad was cute.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

stuart80112 said:


> That video was confusing for me. As I watched it I thought the Ariens was throwing much better.. but then the guy making the video concluded he preferred the Cub Cadet. Go figure.
> Maybe people have an inbuilt psychological disposition to try to like the thing they bought most recently to try to justify to themselves what they paid?
> What did YOU conclude from watching it? I thought the little guy running back and forth helping Dad was cute.


The guy pronounced Ariens incorrectly. Also I kept hearing him say Club Cadet. In the short run the more powerful Cub Cadet will win against the smaller engine of the Deluxe Ariens, especially on the EOD. I think the OP is making an excellent choice in going Ariens all the way.


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

Zavie said:


> The guy pronounced Ariens incorrectly. Also I kept hearing him say Club Cadet. In the short run the more powerful Cub Cadet will win against the smaller engine of the Deluxe Ariens, especially on the EOD. I think the OP is making an excellent choice in going Ariens all the way.


That's what I concluded too... but the video guy didn't... I think he must have been trying to convince himself that he didn't just waste his money on the Cub Cadet. He should have asked the little guy.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Scrounger said:


> Thanks for input on the thread and the PM's on the subject. I think I'm going to go down the path of the Arien's. I originally planned on the Platinum 30 SHO, but may drop back to the Platinum 24 SHO to save fome $.
> matthew


Good move you will be happy with an Ariens and their customer support. I have a Platinum 24 SHO and am happy with it, the 2 things I don't like about it are the terribly designed gas cap that is very tough to reinstall (yes a gas cap that can take 5 minutes to put back on, has to be lined up perfectly and has a screen you will have to remove or reinstalling the cap will take evn longer) also the fuel tanks on the larger GEN 3 LCT engines are on the small side and if your deiveway is big plan on refueling often.


----------



## Slinger (Oct 9, 2014)

The Ariens has a 254cc engine, not 195cc as the guy in the video misquoted. Also you are comparing a 28" bucket / 254cc machine against a 26" bucket 359cc machine in the video. Of course the Cub will perform better at the EOD. But the Ariens still had better throwing performance.


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

Scrounger said:


> Thanks for input on the thread and the PM's on the subject. I think I'm going to go down the path of the Arien's. I originally planned on the Platinum 30 SHO, but may drop back to the Platinum 24 SHO to save fome $.
> 
> matthew


Wish you the best of luck with it when you get it. Ariens is a good old name ,24 inches wide so what if it takes a few more passes to do the job, still much better then having to use your back and arms, 

hope you took some time to talk with a real Ariens dealer??


----------

